# Elkay EZH20 issues



## Mr Bruno (Sep 30, 2011)

Last summer I installed several Elkay EZH20 drinking fountain/water bottle fillers. Some of the buildings have copper water lines, most are galvanized.

I have had to replace the filters on some of the units several times since school started in Sept. --it is Sept 30th as I post this. 

I installed inline strainers between the stop and the filter to pick up most of the sediment in the line. At the same time I replaced the filters. This was 3 days ago, and one of the units is already in need of a filter replacement.

Has anyone else had this issue? Is there an after market filter that will work (with the existing filter housing) that is not as efficient as the Elkay filter?

My next step is to either remove the supplied filter and housing, and replace it with another brand, or install a pre-filter on the wall next to the fountain.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

A less efficient filter?
Thst seems to b half a$$in it.
Take the filter out the kids r probably low on iron anyway


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Chain the school board to the table and sell them a repipe


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

sounds like they wanted the filter for this very reason you might install dual filters so you dont jam up the single filter


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I guess since no one else has said it; please post an intro. They are kinda sensitive about it here.


----------



## Mr Bruno (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes, a less efficient filter is not the perfect solution. Putting a filter next the unit in middle and high schools unfortunately leaves an ugly box next to the unit and the possibility of vandalism to the pre filter.

Chaining the school board to a table...they would enjoy it too much. Selling a repipe to benefit one drinking fountain, not likely.

The pre-filter is what will happen, I was just curious if anyone else had the same issue.

Thanks all.


----------

